
N8VEM – Homebrew Computing Project - jdmoreira
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N8VEM
======
trav4225
In my universe, the beginning of accessible homebrew computing was Don
Lancaster's TTL-based TV Typewriter and his "TV Typewriter Cookbook". This
first lit the spark for me:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_Typewriter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_Typewriter)

~~~
gopowerranger
I still have that book and just saw it yesterday when I was looking for
something else.

------
jesrui
A great project in this vein is the Hive retrocomputer [1], which features
three Propeller chips from Parallax organized as a master and two slaves. The
project "official" language is German though.

[1] [http://hive-project.de/](http://hive-project.de/)

------
tbrock
I wish we had a modern day radio shack that sold these components off the
shelf along with a detailed guide to building it and tinkering with it. It
would be a great weekend project you could start on a whim.

~~~
jdmoreira
I also found this book... Build Your Own Z80 Computer by Steve Ciarcia

~~~
mrbill
Which is available in various places on the web [1] as a PDF.

Andrew (N8VEM) and I got permission from Steve Ciarcia to scan and post it
online, as it's long out of print but still in demand. That was almost ten
years ago and I still get a couple emails a month about it.

I had a personal tragedy and sort of dropped out of the Z80 hobbyist
community, but I love seeing what Andrew has gone on to do!

[1] including my master copy.
[http://www.mrbill.net/byo/Build_Your_Own_Z80_Computer.pdf](http://www.mrbill.net/byo/Build_Your_Own_Z80_Computer.pdf)

